# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  عاجل جدا محاكمة عامربني هاني  امام "امن الدولة"

## الحوت

مراقب الشركات يحيل اوراق قضية شركة عامر بني هاني في اربد الى النائب العام لمحاكمته امام "امن الدولة" 




احال مراقب الشركات صبر الرواشدة قضية شركة عامر بني هاني الى النائب العام تمهيدا لاحالتها الى محكمة امن الدولة واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة بعد ان تلقى الرواشدة شكوى من مودعي اموال متضررين من الشركة في اربد ابلغه بها محافظ اربد.

ويتوقع ايداع بني هاني السجن فور اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة قانونيا تمهيدا لمحاكمته في اكبر قضايا استغلال في البورصة بالمملكة

----------


## غسان

*ما هي الا بداية النهاية*

----------


## زهره التوليب

ياحرام...وصلوا القمه ...لكن نهايه البروصه دائما هي القاع

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center][/align]عاش اكمن شهر حلوين بكفيه  :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*هي هيك البورصه أولها حلو وآخرها دمار علشنها بالأصل حراااااااااام*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله الي صار غريب يعني الناس اول ما بلشت تلاقي في البورصه الامل ال وجابوها على راسهم غز

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *هي هيك البورصه أولها حلو وآخرها دمار علشنها بالأصل حراااااااااام*



[align=center]
كلامك صحيح 

بس انت ليش بتحرم يا أخي

انا بعرف انو البورصة العالمية حرام

اما المحلية ليست بحرام


اما بالنسبة للزلمة..........الله يعينوه..لسه في 100 واحد بالبلد لازم يتحولوا على امن الدولة[/align]

----------

